# winters grasp



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

How many of you have the same problem we do in NS ? Snow above the top covers and no sign of spring weather!
What does this crappy weather mean for your operation and pollination contracts ? I know I have 100 extra splits I need for blueberries before the end of May and I am panicking we won't get enough brood rearing weather in time for it.

What is your take on this ?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Patience Grasshopper


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Michael Palmer said:


> Patience Grasshopper


I will try to find some. We did have a short warm spell a couple of weeks ago to see how many of my double nucs were alive , I was stupid and didn't have the 3rd box on top to make it 12 combs. but we did have a bunch of honey in deeps to put on top of them, they crawled up and had a feast that day. 
I just want a week of warmer weather to melt things down to get a patty or 2 in the production hives.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

We have spring weather here. We have pollen feeders out and started feeding syrup in a couple of yards. Snow is gone so it is easy getting around.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

What's snow? :lookout:

The gold country of Calif. is starting to turn brown, next rain November maybe. :waiting: 

Jim
Valley Springs Ca

PS, no water in the springs this year


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Ben Little said:


> I will try to find some. We did have a short warm spell a couple of weeks ago to see how many of my double nucs were alive , I was stupid and didn't have the 3rd box on top to make it 12 combs. but we did have a bunch of honey in deeps to put on top of them, they crawled up and had a feast that day.
> I just want a week of warmer weather to melt things down to get a patty or 2 in the production hives.


We just started to thaw here but many spots still have over 1 foot of snow. Some areas are bare. Im glad all my bees are down south.


----------



## PeterP (Feb 5, 2014)

Ottawa has less snow but more cold then usual. That means we still have 12 -18 inches of snow pack. Only 1 or 2 flying days since December. The good news is snow is going fast because of sun and dry winds. Bad news is we are expecting another 2 inches this weekend and several negative double digit nights.

I would expect the blueberries to bloom latter given a late spring. You may get an extra week at that end.

Regards Peter


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

“We will turn the corner in April, and get near seasonal conditions as we head into May.”

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/outlook/

Colder than normal, but the snow is disappearing faster than last year.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

"warmer weather to melt things down"

Try a harbor freight propane burn torch instead. I think the heat is at 15,000F.
It makes a bit of a noise when in use but will get the snow and grasses down fast.
I have not try it on the snows so you might want to bee careful. And make sure not to burn down
your hives either as I'm not responsible for that. Are you using Lauri's sugar bricks and the patty too?


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I put on extra supers of honey on some of our double nucs. I haven't opened a production hive since they were wrapped up in November. We have too much snow, there is over a foot on top of my double deep palletized hives, so that is a lot of snow ! Plus we dug some out of the snow last time we had a warm day to let them have a cleansing flight but most yards are inaccessible and it snowed since we dug 30 of them out and it is too cold to even open them lately. Waiting is the hardest part and whining about is all I can do HA ! 
When we can get to them they will get a couple of patties for sure, we are using the Tech Protein patties from Ontario this year and I am hoping they will work well for the bees, plus I have 500 pounds of bee pro to try out as well, I never used either before, so it should be interesting.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

You can do this if you absolutely gotta get em out http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/100_0956.jpg


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Typically when pallets are covered over with snow most of the winter it 2 makes for awesome looking bees in the spring


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Michael Palmer said:


> Patience Grasshopper


 

Ben our weather has turned to the cold side again... waiting, waiting... 
Those bees will bust once the weather turns


----------

